# В прошлом я принял / принимал много медикаментов



## Gabriele8512

Всем привет!

Вы не могли бы мне помочь?

Скажите мне, пожалуйста, какая из этих фраз звучит более правильно?

В прошлом я принял много медикаментов для облегчения симптомов аллергии но они совсем мне не помогли

В прошлом я принимал много медикаментов для облегчения симптомов аллергии но они совсем мне не помогали

Что скажете?

Спасибо всем!


Г.


----------



## Vovan

"Принял" в данном контексте предполагает единичность/однократность действия (взял однажды и принял). Думаю, вы не это имеете в виду, поэтому правильно – "принимал".


Gabriele8512 said:


> В прошлом я принимал много
> разных медикаментов для облегчения симптомов аллергии, но они совсем мне не помогали.


Также, возможно, стоит заменить "в прошлом" на что-то ещё: "раньше", "когда-то".


----------



## Maroseika

Обе правильны, но смысловое ударение различается:
принял - ударение не результате;
принимал - ударение на процессе.
Все-таки мне легче представить контекст, в котором использован несовершенный вид.



Vovan said:


> "Принял" в данном контексте предполагает единичность/однократность действия (взял однажды и принял). Думаю, вы не это имеете в виду, поэтому правильно – "принимал".


На мой взгляд, "в прошлом году принял" вполне может означать "принял за прошлый год".


----------



## Gabriele8512

Все ясно, спасибо обоим!


Г.


----------



## Gabriele8512

Поэтому, лучше сказать так:

Раньше я принимал много разных медикаментов для облегчения симптомов аллергии, но они мне не помогали.

Что скажете?

Спасибо большое!

Г.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Хорошо, только после "разве" запятая не нужна, а перед "но" - нужна.



Maroseika said:


> На мой взгляд, "в прошлом году принял" вполне может означать "принял за прошлый год".


В контексте медикаментов глагол в совершенном виде выглядит странно, т. к. _принял_ подразумевает однократное действие, а _прошлый год _- слишком размытое указание на время его совершения.


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> В контексте медикаментов глагол в совершенном виде выглядит странно, т. к. _принял_ подразумевает однократное действие, а _прошлый год _- слишком размытое указание на время его совершения.


Отчего же? Соверешенный вид означает не только однократное действие, но и итоговый результат: принял за весь год много лекарств, но они не помогли.


----------



## Maroseika

Gabriele8512 said:


> Поэтому, лучше сказать так:
> 
> Раньше я принимал много разных медикаментов для облегчения симптомов аллергии, но они мне не помогали.
> 
> Что скажете?
> 
> Спасибо большое!
> 
> Г.


Со словом "раньше" несовершенный вид - единственный вариант. Но можно сказать и так (подчеркнув итог длительного приема):

_Раньше я принимал много разных медикаментов для облегчения симптомов аллергии, но они мне не помогли._

Кстати, медикаменты - не очень подходящее слово, оно имеет оттенок канцелярского или узко-специального языка. Обычно говорят "лекарства".


----------



## GCRaistlin

Maroseika said:


> Отчего же? Соверешенный вид означает не только однократное действие, но и итоговый результат: принял за весь год много лекарств, но они не помогли.


_Принял_ таковым не является, а _помогли_ не помогает. Усугубляет ситуацию лишнее местоимение _весь_. Без него:
_Принял за год много лекарств, но они не помогли._
лучше, однако все равно не совсем по-русски.
Принимал в течение всего года много лекарств, но они не помогали.



Gabriele8512 said:


> Раньше я принимал много разных медикаментов для облегчения симптомов аллергии, но они мне не помогали.


Тут неудачно ещё и то, что хотя _принимал много разных медикаментов (лекарств)_ воспринимается как неоднократное действие, но действие приёма одного и того же множества препаратов, а не так, что сегодня принял одно лекарство, а завтра - другое. Лекарства от аллергии всё-таки не принимают по нескольку видов одновременно.



Maroseika said:


> Раньше я принимал много разных медикаментов для облегчения симптомов аллергии, но они мне не помогли.


из-за смешения видов.
_Раньше я принимал много разных медикаментов для облегчения симптомов аллергии, но безрезультатно._


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> из-за смешения видов_._


А что необычного в "смешении" видов?_ 
Баба била, била - не разбила.
Играл, но не угадал ни одной буквы._
Совершенный вид в одной части предложения может выражать результат действия по глаголу несовершенного вида  в другой его части.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Эти примеры - простые предложения. А тот - сложное.


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> Эти примеры - простые предложения. А тот - сложное.


Но смысл ведь такой же - длительное или многократное действие и результат. Впрочем, вот пример сложного предложения:
_Рабочие долго боролись за свои права, и государство наконец пошло им навстречу.
_
Поэтому и предложение с лекарствами мне кажется вполне приемлемым.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Maroseika said:


> Рабочие долго боролись за свои права, и государство наконец пошло им навстречу.


Это не аналогичный пример. То, что государство пошло навстречу рабочим, есть результат того, что они боролись за свои права. То, что они (медикаменты) не помогали, не является результатом того, что я принимал их много.
С другой стороны:
_Раньше я принимал много разных медикаментов для облегчения симптомов аллергии, но ни один из них не помог._


----------



## Maroseika

В чем же разница между этими предложениями? Первое вы считаете правильным, второе - нет.

_Раньше я принимал много разных медикаментов для облегчения симптомов аллергии, но ни один из них не помог.
Раньше я принимал много разных медикаментов для облегчения симптомов аллергии, но они мне не помогли._


----------



## GCRaistlin

В том, что _они мне не помогли_ - это действие одномоментное, в то время в реальности оно разнесено по времени (попробовал одно лекарство - не помогло, потом второе - не помогло и т. д.). _Ни одно не помогло _указывает на множество одномоментных событий, что лучше соотносится с НСВ в первой части предложения.


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> В том, что _они мне не помогли_ - это действие одномоментное, в то время в реальности оно разнесено по времени (попробовал одно лекарство - не помогло, потом второе - не помогло и т. д.). _Ни одно не помогло _указывает на множество одномоментных событий, что лучше соотносится с НСВ в первой части предложения.


К сожалению, ваше объяснение мне непонятно, я не вижу никакой разницы между этими предложениями. В обоих случаях лекарства не помогли в конечном счете. Именно это и выражает совершенный вид глагола: принятие лекарств - процесс, длившийся в течение года; они не помогли (ни одно не помогло) - результат, итог.


----------



## GCRaistlin

А я вижу. Тут неудачна сама конструкция _они_ _не помогли_. Попробуем составить обратное утверждение, в котором участвует то же местоимение:
_Я принимал много лекарств, и они мне помогли_
Подразумевается, что помогли _все_ лекарства, а не какое-то одно. То есть на самом деле у нас получилось не обратное утверждение: в исходном говорится не о том, что помогли не все, а о том, что не помогло ни одно. Следовательно, исходное утверждение построено некорректно. Вот корректная пара:
_Я принимал много лекарств, но ни одно мне не помогло.
Я принимал много лекарств, и одно из них мне помогло._


----------



## Maroseika

Если не получилось обратное утверждение, то исходное некорректно? Боюсь, что не вижу в этом логики. 
Впрочем, мы уже достаточно полно изложили свои аргументы, так что, полагаю, на этом можно закончить. Выводы каждый может сделать сам.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Закончить-то можно... Но, если не возражаете, вернемся к вашему посту много выше:


Maroseika said:


> подчеркнув итог длительного приема


Сравним:
_Раньше я принимал много разных медикаментов для облегчения симптомов аллергии, но они мне не помогли.
Раньше я принимал много разных медикаментов для облегчения симптомов аллергии, но они мне не помогали._
Если _не помогали_, то результатов приема и нет - о каком "подчеркивании итогов длительного приема" в варианте с СВ идет речь, я не понимаю. СВ не добавляет никаких дополнительных оттенков смысла, а фразу делает корявой (по причинам, указанным мною выше).


----------



## Maroseika

Могу только повторить: совершенный вид смещает смысловое ударение на результат (*так и не помогли*), несовершенный - на процесс *(не помогали, пока принимал*). 
Это можно выразить иначе: несовершенный вид - описание из прошлого (из времени приема лекарств), совершенный - из настоящего (из момента говорения, ретроспективно). Соответственно, в прошлом мы знаем только, что лекарства не помогают по мере их приема, но не знаем, помогут ли они в конечном счете, а в настоящем мы знаем, что они так и не помогли.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Из контекста с НСВ, на мой взгляд, вполне ясно следует, что они и не помогали во время приёма, и не дали результата после. На это указывают обстоятельство времени _раньше_ и союз _но_. Иначе получается бессмыслица:
_
Раньше я принимал много разных медикаментов для облегчения симптомов аллергии, но они мне не помогали. И вдруг через год начали действовать._

Не говоря уже о том, что лекарства для облегчения симптомов аллергии по определению не могут помочь "в конечном счёте".


----------

